

The Companion Web: The Internet And How We Use It Is Evolving - luisvieira_gmr
http://www.videry.me/videopage2.php?id=51

======
luisvieira_gmr
The Companion Web describes experiences that move seamlessly across the many
screens in our lives - such as smartphones, tablets, computers, and
televisions. The web today is built one device at a time, but in the near
future, our experiences will be seamlessly linked together across our devices,
creating a single shared experience, regardless of what device you use - or
even who makes it.

